# "Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"



## tomsifu (25. Oktober 2010)

*"Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"*

Nabend zusammen,

hab mir nach langem hin und her überlegen den Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L gegönnt. Hatte vorher den LG Flatron L227WTP. 

Beim Zocken ist das Bild 1a also keine Schlieren und die Schärfe passt auch. So richtig überzeugt bin aber noch nicht vom Samsung. Die Außleuchtung schwarzer Flächen war bei meinem alten Monitor irgendwie gleichmäßger. Hab die Farben mal auf Pixelfehler-Test für TFT-LCD-Flachbildschirme getestet. Schwarz sieht beim Samsung irgendwie fleckig aus, als wäre der Monitor ungleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet. Auch ist das Schwarz eher dunkelgrau und kein wirklich sattes Schwarz. 

Auch sieht das Bild bei Filmen etwas verpixelt und unscharf aus. Habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen über MagicTune ausprobiert, bekomme es aber nicht so richtig eingestellt.


Als Grafikkarte habe ich die Geforce GTX275 mit aktuellem Treiber. Angeschlossen habe ich den Monitor über das beiliegende DVI-HDMI Kabel. 


Kann das von euch jemand bestätigen oder hat viell. jemand Tipps für mich wie ich den Monitor besser eingestellt bekomme?

Wenn ich das bis zum WE nicht besser hinbekomme schicke ich den wieder zurück. 


Danke für Feedback!

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*



> Als Grafikkarte habe ich die Geforce GTX275 mit aktuellem Treiber. Angeschlossen habe ich den Monitor über das beiliegende DVI-HDMI Kabel.





> Auch sieht das Bild bei Filmen etwas verpixelt und unscharf aus. Habe schon alle möglichen Einstellungen über MagicTune ausprobiert, bekomme es aber nicht so richtig eingestellt.



Einige User haben so was ähnliches Berichtet wie du. Das Problem wurde meistens dadurch gelöst, das man ein HDMI - HDMI-Kabel gekauft hat.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Schau aber erstmal, wie es mit dem VGA-VGA aussieht, vllt wird es da genauso sein. Könnte dann aber auch an der Graka oder so liegen^^


----------



## tomsifu (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Meine Graka kann leider nur DVI, brauche also das DVI-HDMI Kabel. 

Kann das mit den Lichthöfen bei schwarzem Bild jemand bestätigen? Die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung ist mir bei meinem alten LG L227WTP jedenfalls nie so aufgefallen. Liegt das evtl. an dem LED oder am Panel und ist Stand der Technik? Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu kritisch. Sonst bin ich mit dem Monitor zufrieden.


----------



## Semih91 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Meine ja auch, aber wenn man einen Adapter hat, dann geht das


----------



## tomsifu (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Und was soll ich jetzt ausprobieren VGA-VGA (mit 2 Adaptern) oder HDMI-HDMI (mit einem Adapter)?


----------



## Semih91 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Bei VGA-VGA benötigst du nur ein Adapter. Und die musst du lediglich bei der Graka anschließen. Ich meinte auch, wenn du das Kabel und Adapter daheim liegen hast, sollst ja nciht umsonst kaufen 
Meistens sind die Adapter im Zubehör der Graka enthalten.
Wenn du Neues kaufen musst, dann kauf die HDMI-HDMI.


----------



## tomsifu (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - noch nicht so ganz überzeugt!*

Halleluja!!!! ich habs hinbekommen!!!!!! Man kann den HDMI-Schwarzwert auf "gering" stellen, war auf "normal" voreingestellt, und somit habe ich wieder ein sattes und tiefes Schwarz. Ich sag jetzt nichts negatives mehr über das Bild. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die quasi nicht vorhandene Anleitung und die etwas fummeligen Tasten am Rand. Man muss eben seeeeehr viel ausprobieren bis alles passt. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind da am Anfang etwas überfordernd. Na jetzt passt alles und ich behalte den Bildschirm. 

Jetzt bitte nur noch den Threadtitel ändern in* "Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"  *


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"*

Ich habs gleich mal geändert. 

Wie schon gesagt, jeder Bildschirm ist von Werk anders eingestellt. Da muss man halt etwas probieren.  War bei mir nicht anders.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"*

@tomsifu, ohne deinen Tipp mit dem HDMI Schwarzwert wäre ich glaub fast verzweifelt. Hatt schon gelesen das der Monitor super sein soll aber das die Voreinstellungen totaler schrott sein sollern was ich absolut bestädigen kann. Die Reaktionszeit kann man ja auch einstellen die ist ja auf schneller eingestellt gibt noch normal und schnellste, was hast du genommen und hast einen Unterschied feststellen können?


----------



## Dr4guun (10. August 2011)

*AW: "Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L - voll und ganz überzeugt!"*

Naja warum wollt ihr denn den HDMI-Schwarzwert auf gering haben? da gehen doch Bildinformationen verloren und alles wird zugematscht mit schwarz^^ oder seh ich das falsch?!?


meine Einstellungen: für Games, Filme, Internet
(ohne interne windows farbkalibrierung)
(ohne magicwizard kalibrierung)

Helligkeit:                   85
Kontrast:                      75
Farbton:                normal
Magic Color:           aus
Gamma-Wert:          3
Schärfe:                         60
Reaktionszeit:         normal
HDMI-Schwarzwert: nicht einstellbar, da über DVI-HDMI angeschlossen 
(besser, da keine bildinfos verschluckt werden und grau und schwarz perfekt eingestellt sind)

AMD Radeon Grafikeinstellungen:
AMD Colors
(EDID): nein, da leichter rotstich bei mir aufkommt

Feintuning: http://www.burosch.de/images/stories/fotos/download_bilder/burosch_first_check_german.jpg


----------

